
Automating-AWS-with-Python - tejasjaiswal
https://github.com/tejas-kr/automating-AWS-with-Python
======
justinhensley
Is there anything more here than a couple of scripts that start and stop ec2
instances when you manually provide an instance id?

Maybe I'm missing the point by viewing this repo on mobile.

~~~
tejasjaiswal
Hey, its not the complete thing obviously. Its just to start and stop your aws
ec2 instance. I needed this thing for my own purpose and it solved that. My
reason for submitting this repo here is because I think there must some other
people who just need the code to start and stop it instead of doing it
manually. And lastly I don't think pasting your instance id is an issue. is
it?

~~~
nasalgoat
There's command line tools from Amazon to do this.

~~~
tejasjaiswal
Oops. I didn't know that. Thanks.

